# Thorneside boat ramp sat 19th - Lota/Tingalpa CK



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Due to the forecasts being "iffy" i am launching at thorneside ramp then heading out off lota/manly for some flatty drifting , if the weather is crap then the old tinny ck is my option upstream between the train and car bridges for whatever might be lurking....probably fish till the current takes me back to the ramp . This area is hot and cold at best , but the option of fishing regardless [ bay or creek] is good to have from the one launch area if the forecasts are unassuring....i don't expect anyone else to be there but if you ever are and see a big mango malabu 2xl barging through the ck , then let us know how you are going , because i rarely have a "good" session there....


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey bud - might be worth the drive to Nudgee to hook up (no pun intended) with the other AKFFers heading out in a more reliable location.

Steve


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks doc , but to many in such a small area , hoping someone posts a report with pics soon though .


----------



## zzsteve (Jan 30, 2007)

So Rob,

How did it go? Would have been a bit blowy outside.

Steve


----------

